# Worth learning Italian or German only for general choral purposes?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

For years I've wanted to learn either, I know Russian and French, and have an understanding of most of the romance languages musical terms, but have often wondered if the effort of learning the two languages specifically so I can listen to and enjoy the sung classical music? I'll use any excuse to learn a new language. (I speak 4, not including English, the other two are Spanish and Mandarin) Which would be the one to start with? Most of the operas prior to a certain point were all in Italian regardless of the language of the composer. However a good many of my favorites only wrote or had some Italian and some German operas, and choral works.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I am going to start on german in the Autumn (if I can find a class for beginners in my town) primarily for listening to Schubert, Wolf and Schumann's songs but it may also add enjoyment to Bach's cantatas. I I can't find german, then I'll try italian or spanish

I like learning a language but I like doing so in the company of others so the existence of a class will be influential in deciding which one to go for


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´d go for German. Italian grammar is extremely difficult; if you do some singing, poor-German accent is more audible; and overall, the German intellectual/literary tradition has been more influential.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it is well worth doing. I started learning German because of my enthusiasm for Wagner's operas. Having acquired knowledge of the language, this led to an increased appreciation for Bach cantatas and Schubert songs, etc.. I am now learning Russian, largely because of cultural reasons, e.g. interest in the music. 

Of course I am sure Italian is well worth the effort as well. I do believe knowledge of the language greatly enhances one's appreciation of vocal music, if that isn't stating the obvious.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

How does Italian compare to French, or Russian? Both have tricky grammar at times. Russian is the most difficult of the languages I know. I'm not going to be singing it, just learning so I can actually enjoy operas cantatas and what not without having to resort to translations. I can already kind of do it to french choral music, though in Russian I'm going to have to retrain my ear, sung Russian seems to be quite different in pronunciation than spoken.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For singing, yes. For listening, no.

Choral diction is usually so horrible, even in English, as a native speaker, I have trouble comprehending the words.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Learning another language is always a terrific idea. I wish I knew another language, even a passing knowledge of English would make me happy. :lol: 

I don't know how well Italians off the street could understand a Verdi opera. I'm the wrong person to ask. 

Learning another language is always a terrific idea.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish I knew Spanish (because many people at my church speak only Spanish), Greek (so I could read the Greek New Testament), and German (because it is a cool sounding language and Beethoven's Fidelio opera is in German).

I believe Massanet's Cendrillon opera is sung in French. Should be some others in some of the languages you know. 

Even when I listen to an opera sung in English, I don't always get the words.


----------

